# It's KaRiNe_Fr birthday - l'anniv' de Karine



## Punky Zoé

13 ans après le lancement de Spoutnik 1,
12 ans après celui de la Constitution française...
Snoopy avait 20 ans,
L’O.N.U. 25,
La Sécurité Sociale, aussi...
Julien Clerc en avait 23,
Jérome Garcin 14 …
ce jour là, paraissait le numéro 955 de Mickey. ​ 
Ah oui, aussi !? La numéro 4 de Marseille, la caganis aussi, a queste cop li sian ! M'enfin ?! 

(et pas besoin de test ADN, pour l'identifier)

 Bon anniversaire Karine ! 
​


----------



## nichec

Oh, so we belong to the same star sign, that's why I like you so much, I think 

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Paquita

Ah bon c'est aujourd'hui que tu schtroumpfes ton schtroumpfe?


Alors schtroumpfe anniv' Karine....​ 

et gros bisous..


----------



## Trisia

Yay, we're celebrating again! (this forum loves you, obviously)

Happy Birthday, Karine!


----------



## jierbe31

Many happy returns of the day, Karine!


----------



## Calamitintin

Rhooo, mais y'a plus que KarIne dans la feuille de congrats !!! Ca va pas du tout ça ! Pour un peu il va falloir fêter ton 6389ème post !!! N'importe quoi. 
Tu pouvais pas mettre ton anniversaire loin après ton posti ? Genre, je sais pas moi...en février ? C'est bien février ! 
Tout pour se faire remarquer, vraiment, ces Marseillais !
Moi je te souhaiterais ton anniversaire en février, comme il se doit ! Et toc ! A dans 4 mois donc !


----------



## Jocaste

Ah ah ah ah Karine ... vas-tu supporter le poids de toutes ces années ? 
Ca commence à faire lourd maintenant hi hi
(eh oui, avec ton anniv', mon délire sur la vieillesse est reparti de plus belle  peux plus m'en défaire ma p'tite vieille mouahahahahah)

So, *Joyeux Anniversaire de la part d'une ENCORE jeune !!!* 
(et pour longtemps, le temps que j'atteigne ton âge, tu auras le temps que compter tous tes cheveux blancs, ça t'occupera )

Bisettes collègue  (et puis, bah, la crise de la quarantaine est pour bientôt, alors on va pas trop t'accabler pour l'instant )


----------



## JamesM

Happy, happy birthday, Karine_FR!


----------



## Hakro

Paljon onnea, Karine!

(Syntymäpäivänä = On your birthday)


----------



## Gévy

¡Cumpleaños feliz, 
cumpleaños feliz, 
te deseamos todos, 
cumpleaños feliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiz!

Jejeje, allez, prends ton souffle pour toutes ces bougies, eh oui, on est tous là por l'occase !

Bon, et la p'tite bouffe, c'est où déjà? 

Très jolis bisous,

Gévy


----------



## AngelEyes

*Happy Birthday, Karine!*​ 
*Someone taught me how to post pictures here. Now look what I did with that knowledge! *

*EVILTWINLIBRA*

*GOODLIBRA*

*Have a wonderful personal New Year.*


*AngelEyes*​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Étant donné que dans quelques parties du monde hier c'est encore aujourd'hui ou aujourd'hui c'est encore hier (je crois que je me suis perdue là... ça sera le jet lag?) je me joins à la fête et je te souhaite un joyeux anniversaire.

Besos
Martine


----------



## gvergara

Chère KaRoTtInNe :

Je sais pas quoi d'autre ajouter. En fait, y a rien d'autre à ajouter, car ton anniversaire ést déjà passé (chez toi, du moins), mais de toute façon j'espère que tous tes proches s'en sont souvenus, t'ont appelée et t'ont rendu visite pour fêter jusqu'à ce que la nuit soit morte... Encore un an de connaissances, d'amis, de rire et de larmes, je suis sûr que tu sauras bien en profiter ! Je t'envoie d'ici toute mon amitié et muchos abrazos. Chao pescao

Gonzalo


----------



## Cracker Jack

Joyeux anniversaire chère KaRiNe.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Mon anniversaire a été un non-anniversaire comme me l'a dit quelqu'un. 
J'ai été très touchée de lire vos petits mots. Merci.
Je le « fêterai » (mais fête-t-on encore les anniversaires à mon grand âge...?  ) ce week-end, donc personne n'est en retard. 

Bisettes.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

My birthday was a non-birthday as someone said. 
I was touched by all your words. Thanks.
I will "celebrate" this birthday (but do you still celebrate birthdays when you are getting that old...?  ) this week end, so no one is late. 

Bisettes. (errr... gentle kisses?)

- KaRiNe, toujours caganis !  -


----------



## tie-break

Je suis terriblement er retard  mais je ne voulais pas manquer à cet heureux événement : *joyeux anniversaire Karine* 

Tu sais que le fait de lire ce 37 à côté de ton âge ça me dérange un peu ?

Pourquoi ?

Parce-que ça me rappelle que bientôt ce sera à mon tour de transformer le 6 en 7 (écrit tout petit pour essayer au moins de le cacher un peu)! . 
Hereusement que le 3 pour l'instant a peu de hâte de se transformer en 4 
On en reparlera dans trois ans...


----------



## Jocaste

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> (mais fête-t-on encore les anniversaires à mon grand âge...?  )


En voilà une question intéressante 
En tout cas, je te souhaite _uuuuun joyeux non-anniversaire, à qui ? à vous ? à moi ? à moi !_
(_Alice au pays des Merveilles_, on retombe en enfance hi hi au moins, ce court passage dans tes jeunes années va quelque peu atténuer le traumatisme de ta récente prise d'âge )

Gentle kisses


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Dis, la petite mère d'Œdipe, c'est pas un peu fini avec ton insolence, hum ?  
Stefano, je te jure qu'on survit après 37 ans... 

J'ai oublié de dire que j'ai particulièrement apprécié les dessins (animés ou non) que vous m'avez envoyés. Encore merci.


----------



## carolineR

Méga Bisous Karine *!* ​


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Feliz cumpleaños, *Karine*!

Puisque je ne sais pas dessiner comme tu le fais, j'emprunte le dessin de quelqu'un de plus doué que moi pour te féliciter. 

Mon cadeau: un classique du 4 octobre 1970 (j'espère que c'est la bonne date!). 

¡Muchos besos!


----------



## Ploupinet

Ah là là là là, c'est le grand jour du KaRiNeuvereusaireuh, et on ne me dit rien, non d'une rasseucasse !!! 
J'irai droit au but : là !  Ca ne se refuse pas ça quand même ! 
Bisettes âgées ! 

Edit: Oulà ça va pas moi, j'ai failli oublier...

Bon anniversaire notre très chère Marseillaise !!!


----------



## Nicomon

Eh bien dis donc, l'événement m'aura appris des tas de choses !

D'abord, si je suis si en retard, c'est que j'ai mis tout ce temps à décoder le message de PZ.  Alors pour la culture de ceux qui ne causent pas le massaliote, voici :

_"*A queste cop*, *li sian* !" Trad: cette fois, on y est!_
_*Caganis*__ : Dernier né de la famille . __"C'est votre caganis? Boudiou qu'il vous ressemble !" source_

J'ai découvert aussi que si je ne suis pas née sous le signe de la balance... on partage la même numérologie. À preuve:
4 octobre 1970 = 4 + 10 + 1970 = *1984*
24 juillet 1953 = 24 + 7 + 1953 = *1984*
Mais la ressemblance s'arrête là. Toi au moins, t'as QUE 37 ans. 

Et le *4 octobre 1970*, l'Amérique pleurait le décès d'une légende de la musique rock des années '60, Janis Joplin. Je t'offre donc en cette journée post-anniversaire :
Un article du Figaro puis Janis en musique et la belle chanson titre du film relatant sa carrière The Rose (chantée par Bette Midler)

*BONNE FÊTE JEUNE FILLE !* ​


----------



## Eva Maria

Khère Karine!

Félicitations! Pero si 37 añitos no son nada! Estás en la flor de la vida, chica!

Como l@s dem@s forer@s ya te han buscado tu signo del zodíaco e incluso tu horóscopo chino….

Voila ton horoscope celtique (4 octobre = noisetier)!

http://www.maelly.com/horoscope_vuici.php

Chiss, forumier(e)s! Vous avez encore l’horoscope navaho, le maya, l’arabe, l’egipcien, l’asirien, l’astèque, l’orisha, l’hindou, le tibétain,… (Arf! Gasp! Uf! Pant! Buf!)

Baisers, bisous et bisettes!

Eva Maria


----------



## Thomas1

Desolé je suis un peu en retard...
Bonne anniversaire, Karine, c’est bon d'’avoir ici quelqu'un comme toi.  À la tienne.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Merci les gars et les filles. 

Bisettes.


----------



## geve

........................   ........................  ........................ ​


----------



## panjabigator

Karine_Fr, I am extremely late for your birthday and I hope I didn't miss the celebrations.  But we Librans know how to celebrate, and so I'm certain that you'll through yourself another big bash on your 37.5 birthday!

Hope your day was great, memorable, and nothing short of perfect.

Au revoir (about the only words of French I can muster up!)
PG


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

*Gève*, tu sais déjà ce que je pense : ...- . .-.. ---   -·-·--  

*panjabigator*, you're not late: this time my birthday was in advance. Wishes are always welcome.


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Il ne faut pas se laisser faire par le calendrier! Il est toujours temps de fêter un anniversaire!


----------



## Kelly B

I wish you a very happy year! there's still more than 11 months remaining, right?... plenty of time. Best wishes.


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*Sorry if I'm late, but better late than never!*
*Je voudrais te souhaiter un très bon anniversaire et te remercier pour nous avoir aidé tant de fois!*
*¡Feliz cumpleaños! ¡Que tu vida sea llena de alegría y de éxito!*
*Mil besos*
*Cristina*


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

*Nil*, *Kelly *and *Cristina*: let me thank you for your wishes. May I wish you a Merry Christmas? 

Cristina, that's funny I answered your question...


----------



## Maître Capello

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> *Gève*, tu sais déjà ce que je pense : ...- . .-.. ---   -·-·--


Ah, tu vas travailler à vélo ! C'est bon pour la santé, ça ! Bravo !
Eh oui ! Je sais le morse… 

Et encore joyeuses Pâques !


----------



## LaurentK

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KARINE 

LAURENT&FAMILY


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

*Capello *et *LaurentK *: merci les gars, je rajeunis avec vous !


----------



## mickaël

C'est vrai que c'est pas trop tard ? Bon anniversaire alors.


----------



## totor

como decía mi hijito cuando era chiquitito:

*¡feliz pumpe, karine!​*


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

*Mickaël *y *totor*: merci, merci. Encore un petit effort et je ne vais plus tarder à ressembler à ça !


----------

